# Browning Hi Power



## mobill (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a Browning Hi Power s/n 704XX. This is one of the first of the 1954-57 made in Belgium. What do you think it is worth?


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Depends on condition, amount of finish remaining, bore condition, etc. You need someone to estimate that %'age. Pics would help.


----------

